# Old creepy cemetery thread.



## Faine (Mar 29, 2012)

I always had an interest in old cemetaries from the 1700's+ they just have that weird creepy thing about them. Plus I enjoy history. Call me weird but I love just walking into a really old cemetery and just getting that quiet creepy feeling and you sit there and think about how things were hundreds of years ago and what these people did with their lives.
So I was up at a lumberyard in canton ct and saw this cemetery so I pulled over and took a few pics! I think everyone should add more!


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 29, 2012)

The "infamous" one closest to me is Spider Gates in Leicester, MA. Spider Gates Cemetery, Friends Cemetery, Leicester (article from which photos were taken).

















Pretty much every scary story about a haunted place (people attacked by ghosts, people who visited after dark died by mysterious circumstances, areas where grass never grows, etc etc etc) has been said about this place.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 29, 2012)

This one is fairly close to me:

Stull, Kansas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

My girlfriend has a friend who thinks she's enlightened and shit because she says namaste, even though she's never done more than 15 minutes of yoga in her life. She told us about that place, and I thought she was full of shit, so I googled it. Lo-and-behold, the cemetery exists, and the stories are creepy as shit.

We might go out there one of these days.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 29, 2012)

theres a graveyard across the valley from me that has a spooklight that popsup on ocassion.


----------



## Faine (Mar 29, 2012)

Demiurge, those are sweet pics! Did you take those?


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Mar 29, 2012)

Demiurge said:


>


 

What is that?!


----------



## Faine (Mar 29, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing. Are people buried in there like a
Crypt or something? Lol


----------



## morrowcosom (Mar 30, 2012)

I've had several very vivid paranormal experiences happen to me when I was younger (18 on down). I never believed in ghosts until I came face to face with one. Nowadays, I go into every graveyard I can find at god knows what hour of morning and cannot get another paranormal encounter. Seeing a ghost gives the adrenaline factor of a nutso rollercoaster with an additional wtf factor.

I have no known haunted places nearby. 

I am also not fucking with a ouija board, doing seances, etc. The dark spirits can stay somewhere else.

To me graveyards are a very tranquil place. I have one a block over from my house that is decent sized that I go through about everyday on my daily walk.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 30, 2012)

Faine said:


> Demiurge, those are sweet pics! Did you take those?



Alas, I did not. My post links to a website for a guy who explores a lot of weird places in the central Massachusetts area, and those pics are from his article. It's a good read, though it's probably a cold shower with regard to all the stories about the place- no bodies hanging from trees or anything after all.



MitchellJBurgess said:


> What is that?!



A good album cover.


----------



## mcleanab (Mar 30, 2012)

I saw an awesomely huge cemetery outside of Sibiu, Romania that was just incredible...

I can't remember the town we were in... or Sighisoara? 

After a little digging: 

This isn't me, just something I found, but it has some decent shots of the graveyard itself... The graveyard is called the Saxon Graveyard.

(The stair case he is walking up at the beginning is called "the Scholar's Stairs" and has 175 stairs... when I first saw them, I handed my back pack to my colleague and ran full tilt all the way up... damn near didn't make it!)


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread makes me want to go to Elmwood Cemetery in Memphis.


----------



## Faine (Mar 30, 2012)

That's a cool vid man. And I never heard of that cemetery zebov. Put up some pics!


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 30, 2012)

i live in MA as well! 413 represent haha

theres a really old one literally in the middle of the woods that i stumbled upon when i was little. ill try and get out there for some pics if its not too muddy


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 30, 2012)

Faine said:


> That's a cool vid man. And I never heard of that cemetery zebov. Put up some pics!



It's the oldest active cemetery in Memphis. I'll try to go there Tuesday.


----------



## Faine (Mar 31, 2012)

This is a cemetery in Naugatuck CT that I went to with my girlfriend before we played some pool with friends.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Mar 31, 2012)

MitchellJBurgess said:


> What is that?!



It's the hall of the mountain king! 





Demiurge said:


> A good album cover.


----------



## Faine (Apr 1, 2012)

Went to 3 cemeteries today with the girlie friend. 

This one was in Hamden CT. its tiny and just sittin on the side of the road.


----------



## Faine (Apr 1, 2012)

This one is in Beacon Falls CT.

My subie 












































The girlie friend 




what is this star??


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 1, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> theres a graveyard across the valley from me that has a spooklight that popsup on ocassion.



Popsup on occasion?  sounds... spooky


----------



## Faine (Apr 1, 2012)

This one is in Naugatuck CT. I'm sure a few of you heard about guntown and its " haunted " stories. haha












































And this guy was a pimp eh? he had WIVES.


----------



## White Cluster (Apr 1, 2012)

Been there^^


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Faine said:


> This is a cemetery in Naugatuck CT that I went to with my girlfriend before we played some pool with friends.



Hey my X used to make me go there with her a lot. she had sort of a fetish  I just went with it though because, ya know, whatever floats her boat  

She liked Gunntown too, but not for the same reasons, because she believed the stories and she didn't want to piss off any ghosts lol.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, I'm originally from Romania, and let me tell you, there are some pretty fucking creepy cemeteries there


----------



## Faine (Apr 2, 2012)

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> Hey my X used to make me go there with her a lot. she had sort of a fetish  I just went with it though because, ya know, whatever floats her boat
> 
> She liked Gunntown too, but not for the same reasons, because she believed the stories and she didn't want to piss off any ghosts lol.



Haha oh man, what kind of fetish? Like necrophilia stuff? EEK
And that's cool that your in Bristol man, which part? Near Wolcott?


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Faine said:


> Haha oh man, what kind of fetish? Like necrophilia stuff? EEK
> And that's cool that your in Bristol man, which part? Near Wolcott?



lmfao no not necrophilia stuff. I shouldn't have been so vague, I made her sound 10 x weirder than she already is  she just liked to "get it on" in cemeteries, but not with dead people...at least not when I was with her anyway  

Yeah actually I live right near the line between Bristol and Wolcott, I can almost see the sign from my house.


----------



## Faine (Apr 2, 2012)

Cool man I drive by there once and a while. And that's good haha better than gettin it on with dead people!


----------



## White Cluster (Apr 2, 2012)

Ever been to Union Cemetery in Easton?


----------



## Blake1970 (Apr 2, 2012)

Lots of cool picks!


----------



## Faine (Apr 2, 2012)

White Cluster said:


> Ever been to Union Cemetery in Easton?



No I haven't. Never heard of it.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 2, 2012)

I want to go to there.

I visited one really old one by where I live, it was small but the feeling of being there around 100+ of death was amazing.


----------



## pink freud (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## White Cluster (Apr 2, 2012)

Faine said:


> No I haven't. Never heard of it.


 
Union Cemetery (Easton, Connecticut) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Faine (Apr 2, 2012)

Yep, I'm gonna go there haha. I'll take pics when I do. Thanks man! 

And interesting song I guess. lol.


----------



## broj15 (Apr 3, 2012)

in the oldest cemetary in my home town (pre civil war) thier is a "blacks" section full of mass graves marked with just plain slabs with no engraving or anything. it's like this everlasting macabre monument to racism that will be there forever. It's pretty creepy but it's even more sad.

I wish i could find the old "Family Cemetary" again. I've been there once and the directions were "go back to grandma so and so's farm house and go this many miles on that dirt path and then then take a left and walk another half a mile threw the woods going kind of north-east. you'll eventually come to a clearing. You can't miss it, I swear." or something like that lol. There were about 20 marked graves and, from what i'm told, 5-10 unmarked graves with dates going back to around 1810. The real creepy part was knowing that my 5th generation grandpa's brother who, as it was described to me, "was never quite right after he fell of that horse and cracked his skull" was burried there. it got really wierd when some distant family memeber who i never met before brought out an old newspaper clipping of a story from when he finally "snapped" and killed a guy...


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 3, 2012)

I always find it interesting to see Freemason symbols on grave stones. I always wonder what they did being a part of that group.


----------



## crg123 (Apr 3, 2012)

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> lmfao no not necrophilia stuff. I shouldn't have been so vague, I made her sound 10 x weirder than she already is  she just liked to "get it on" in cemeteries, but not with dead people...at least not when I was with her anyway
> 
> Yeah actually I live right near the line between Bristol and Wolcott, I can almost see the sign from my house.



Pinky... that is alll


----------



## Faine (Apr 3, 2012)

maliciousteve said:


> I always find it interesting to see Freemason symbols on grave stones. I always wonder what they did being a part of that group.



Is that the star on the tombstone? What's it mean?


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah this one. It's the mark of Freemasonry. Basically it's a group of men who meet up and try to better their community/country through charities, fundraising etc 

Though there's quite a few stories written about them being so secretive. Some people think they are the same as the Illuminati, though the Freemasons are pretty open about what they do...or are they? 

There are a few members of the Freemasons who are quite popular, one being Barrack Obama.


----------



## Faine (Apr 3, 2012)

Interesting. I shouldve paid more attention in history class. haha.


----------



## broj15 (Apr 3, 2012)

Alot of president and other important figures are part of the freemasons so naturally a million different conspiracy theories will crop up about them. My Grandpa was part of the freemasons and eventually left the order because "he didn't feel quite right about some the actions taken and some of the decisions made." He would never elaborate as he was sworn to secracy. 
One thing he did show me was as part of his initiation he recieved a penny from all the other members of the chapter that he was in. They couldn't just give you any penny though. They had to give you one that they recieved from another mason when they joined the order. He recieved a few pennies dating back to pre civil war times.


----------



## Faine (Apr 3, 2012)

Sworn to secrecy eh? I wonder what sort of stuff they did. Probably shouldnt get into it haha


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 3, 2012)

If I remember correctly, the only president to not be a 32nd degree freemason was JFK. He didn't reach the 32nd degree. I can't remember what degree he reached though.


----------



## Faine (Apr 3, 2012)

What is all this!?


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a couple friends who are Masons. As an esoterica nut, I flipped my lid when I was invited to one of their ceremonies. There's a lot of captivating imagery in their decorations and ceremony, but it seems to just be for show, at least nowadays. It doesn't really seem like a front for cloak-and-dagger stuff going on as much as it is a fraternal organization that does a fuckton of charity work and quasi-chamber-of-commerce networking, though with an equal fuckton of ceremonial filigree surrounding what they do, despite the members' un-unorthodox religious beliefs... _unless that's what they want you to think!!!!!_


----------



## Faine (Apr 4, 2012)

Weird


----------



## Faine (Apr 6, 2012)

This is East Village cemetery in Shelton/Monroe CT.






While we were here and elderly lady came and planted this flower.. We checked after she was done and this is what we found. Her husband, and her name there so when she dies shell be buried there too 
































Check out how they wrote english back then!


























POOR WILLAM TUCKER. His neighbor stabbed him to death










These people couldnt raise kids for shit.























Oh and post 666!


----------



## Faine (Apr 6, 2012)

These twins died that year 





















Sweet dam on the way !


----------



## Faine (Apr 6, 2012)

This Cemetery was in Oxford ct!












The steam boat explosion killed this guy!!







































heh heh 













???


----------



## Faine (Apr 6, 2012)

This was in Seymour CT

Check out this burned factory. 

















Looks cool

































DIETZ 






























Joos Finkle


----------



## Faine (Apr 6, 2012)

This one is in waterbury Ct. 







Saddest statue I've ever seen


----------



## Faine (Apr 6, 2012)

DEM BALLS


----------



## Faine (Jul 2, 2012)

Went to some cemetery last night with the girlfriend.


----------



## idunno (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice pics man, theres a few right by my house. ONe is likely the oldest in Norwalk. right down the street!


----------



## Faine (Jul 4, 2012)

Havent been that way yet. I'll look into it


----------



## ToneFanatic (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm from Worcester Mass myself and I was planning on visiting Spider Gates.. anything creepy happen? I want to know how legit it is. Haha.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 11, 2013)

Love this thread. Graveyards are awesome!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 12, 2013)

whoa...a necro-bump for cemeteries...but this thread makes me glad I'm not the only nerd who loves cemeteries. If I can ever find my card reader I have a ton of pics from pretty much every cemetery in eastern and central PA.


----------

